# Idling/Running rich UPDATE



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so after careful inspection and rereading the FSM and having WES tell me he told me so lol. i noticed that my FP was way to high.. it seems that FP with vac attached should be about 34 psi and without vac about 43. yeah well i , being the genius i am, somehow reversed that and had my FP up way to high. well needless to say i have adjusted the pressure to what FSM has and the car seems to be running better. it seems to still be running rich after boosting.. could me a leak somewhere.. idle does get erractic.. but not as bad as it was before.. and lasts for maybe a sec. could be some fuel still left over. but overall.. car seems to be running alot better. just waiting on a few parts to relocate my batter, then installin oil filter relocation kit, turbo timer.
and then the cobra maf, msd injectors and jgy fuel rail will be installed. hope everythign goes well.. i'll keep u updated and i'll have some pics.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wess said:


> I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:



hahaha i knew that was coming.... so there is still a slight irregularity with the idle.. but so far it is not as bad as it wise... the smell that used to come that i couldnt described.. i finally figured out.. definatel was a sulfur smell.. smelt like you lit a hug match. and blue it out. ...now sulfur smell would indicate the cat. would that be the cuase of the problem. or would that just have occurred due to the high fuel pressure.? it did stutter a bit today but again not as bad as it has been.. so we will see


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> hahaha i knew that was coming.... so there is still a slight irregularity with the idle.. but so far it is not as bad as it wise... the smell that used to come that i couldnt described.. i finally figured out.. definatel was a sulfur smell.. smelt like you lit a hug match. and blue it out. ...now sulfur smell would indicate the cat. would that be the cuase of the problem. or would that just have occurred due to the high fuel pressure.? it did stutter a bit today but again not as bad as it has been.. so we will see


That does sound like the cat and being that rich can have an effect on it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you have an open BOV, that'll make her run rich for about a second after letting off.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

asleepz said:


> If you have an open BOV, that'll make her run rich for about a second after letting off.


nah im recirculating my bov... once boost kicks in now.. it runs fine.. but sometimes at idle it runs rich. definately better then its been running. so we will see once i upgrade to cobra maf


----------

